

Flowdock's Implementation of Full-Text Search with MongoDB - mutru
http://blog.nodeta.com/2011/03/30/full-text-search-with-mongodb-flowdock-style/

======
zorked
I experimented with FTS in MongoDB (I did what you did, except that I added
stemming) and I was unsatisfied with the results. I think you should take a
look at Solr. I was reluctant to add a piece of Java infrastructure to my tiny
project (I am not a Java person) but that was the best decision ever in my
case. Indexing is fast (compared to what we both did in MongoDB) and
independent from MongoDB itself, and searches are much, much faster than doing
it in Mongo. Plus you get all of the niceties of Solr: a ton of
configurability, faceted searches, solid stemming in several languages and a
decent user-facing query parser, all for free. Even if you don't need all of
those right now, there is plenty of room to grow and most of it is a
configuration file away from being available.

------
alexbilbie
For our Jerome library project at the University of Lincoln
(<http://lncn.eu/fv4>) we're using MongoDB to store catalogue, repository and
journal items then we've implemented Sphinx (<http://sphinxsearch.com/>) on
which we do the full text search, passing the results back to Mongo to
retrieve full details.

We've found performance to be excellent, we can full text search over 350,000
records in hundredths of a second.

------
Skywing
This looks more like key word searching, rather than full-text search. Were
you able to search for letters in the middle of a word and match the word
itself? I played around with something like this awhile back, using MongoDB,
and concluded that using something like ElasticSearch (Lucene) worked much
better.

------
lux
Looks pretty close to the standard full-text Mongo example, but nice to see
the issues they ran into putting it into real world practice. Looks like a
surprisingly capable search for such a simple solution, minus a few things
like stemming. Thanks!

------
tszming
Watch this ticket if you are interested in MongoDB/FTS
<http://jira.mongodb.org/browse/SERVER-380>

